
Ask HN: Help with getting C++ developer job - bharatm
Little bit of background: I have 3 years job experience as maintenance developer giving patches to banking product. I work in Java and C code base, but it is mostly legacy code and most of my work required knowing banking well than the technicalities of code itself<p>My question: I want to get out of the company and want to get job as C++ developer. What should my plan be and what are the things i should concentrate on. Please help me with concepts i should be thorough in, any resources i can use to get better.<p>Appreciate your help. Thanks :)
======
jason_slack
I'd start by making sure you can code in c++ and learn any pitfalls you may
have. No sense interviewing when the first few questions on a technical
interview may count you out. My first question of an interview was to write my
own Vector implementation, second was to explain how smart pointers can leak
memory.

There are a lot of free resources, Thinking in C++ has 2 volumes. Stroustrup
and Myers write great books and there are many other authors.

------
Blakestr
The Unreal game engine is built on C++... There is a huge industrial sector
using this for simulation and training, and unreal has plenty of content on
YouTube for Livestreaming different topics.... People are always looking for
c++ programmers because you can essentially do anything in the engine
directly.

------
DATACOMMANDER
I’m not a C++ developer but I know that it’s big in video games. Seems like
that should make it easy to make a few portfolio pieces (i.e., just make
clones of a few old games).

Edit: to clarify, this would just show that you know the syntax and can put a
working program together. You don’t have to be looking for a game development
job.

